# Gunnison from Delta to Whitewater



## imhome (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone ever floated the Gunnison from Delta to Whitewater? Hear it's 48 miles and flat all the way. But somewhere I heard there was a low head hydro. Anybody got any info? How's the fishing?


----------



## dski (Apr 5, 2009)

Delta to Whitewater is 39 miles of flatwater with no low head dams. The takeout at Whitewater is not the best. I don't know about the fishing...


----------



## imhome (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jwey (Aug 14, 2008)

dski said:


> Delta to Whitewater is 39 miles of flatwater with no low head dams. The takeout at Whitewater is not the best. I don't know about the fishing...


Fyi... yes, there is a low head dam or irrigation diversion... at least there was in 2007, last time I did it. It's easily manageable though.


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

If you put-in at Escalante it's 25 miles and cuts out the backyards and is the best part of the canyon. There's no lowhead dams between Escalante and Whitewater takeout.


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

I've done this float 3-4 times. Fishing sucks. There is what I would call a "Class -II drop" after the last main campsite (domingez canyon? i think) that has flipped a couple of inexperienced canoers that were with us during runoff season. Take river right...


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

imhome said:


> Anyone ever floated the Gunnison from Delta to Whitewater? Hear it's 48 miles and flat all the way. But somewhere I heard there was a low head hydro. Anybody got any info? How's the fishing?


 Looks like only one, low head dam. It is about one mile above Delta.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

raymo said:


> Looks like only one, low head dam. It is about one mile above Delta.


I used Sprint map but Google map shows better detail.


----------



## jwey (Aug 14, 2008)

raymo said:


> Looks like only one, low head dam. It is about one mile above Delta.


Just to clarify my first post... The diversion "of little consequence" that I remember is between Escalante and Whitewater. The one posted here, up river from Delta, I would not recommend running... nasty recirc., when I was there. We hiked around, probably on some private land... therefore I would not recommend floating between hwy 65 and Delta. Pleasure Park to Hwy. 65 is nice.


----------



## SalidaRider (Jul 18, 2008)

*No Dam*

There is no dam between Delta and Whitewater. There is an irrigation diversion (class II) that creates a horizon line but is not a lowhead, not even close there is many lines that one can choose from. In addition to the irrigation diversion there is a couple of class II riffles but overall this the flattest section of the Gunnison.


----------



## Rschap (Apr 29, 2009)

Jerry's Local River Guide this site has a section by section description, and I put together this page Home (Boat Launch Locations)


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

are there ramps at the put-in and get-out?
any new info on the take-out car safety factor this year?
thanks


----------



## 3d3vart (Apr 15, 2010)

Just did Delta to Whitewater this past week (5/15). Flows were peaking, so going was good. Put in at Delta is a great ramp. Take out at Whitewater isn't ideal, but isn't horrendous either. There isn't room for more than 2/3 boats at the little eddy and backing a trailer down the 30 yards to the "ramp" wasn't an option b/c of clay mud. Folks just need to follow proper take-out etiquette (ie get the [email protected]#$ out of the way asap) and there shouldn't be much problem. There was significant broken window glass at the take-out but we left our cars there for two nights without problems. 

Fish were rising all over the place for BWOs, but water was blown for the most part. 

All in all a good flat water float with great hiking at Dominguez. And like 1/100th of the people of nearby Ruby/HS.


----------

